# Tip up or tip down?



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I just received, my Kershaw Cryo a few days ago.
It is my first flipper and my ddc, which is primarily for utility purposes.
My previous knives did not pocket clips or flipper or thumb studs. 

Is it best to carry it tip up or tip down?


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Personal preference really. I've carried both ways and don't really notice that one is better than the other. Takes a couple of days to get used to when you switch from one method to the other though. My suggestion is to try it both ways and see which is more comfortable and faster/easier for you.

-Infidel


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I carry tip down. The reason is because my first pocket clip knife was a Gerber a long time ago and that was the only configuration so I became proficient and used to that carry method. When the craze about tip up started I tried it and hated it. I had to stop and think about it before opening the knife. So I went back to the old way and stuck with it. As noted above, it's all personal preference. Just my opinion.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks.
Good advice.

It came configured tip down blade forward. works for me.

On a side note the knife came with a lifetime free sharpening. No one ever mentioned that on the YouTubes/forums.
I can hone it but they will sharpen it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Bu the way the cryo is an excellent edc knife. You will be happy. I recommend sharpening it yourself though.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Tip up/down & how you carry doesn't seem to matter much unless it is for rapid tactical deployment.
In that case depends on Philosophy of Use, design of knife, and Martial Art style used.
Can't answer where the clip should be unless you know the knife design & how you intend to use it.
For utility knifes or any non tactical use I don't think it matters much. Whatever is most comfortable for the individual user.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I like tip down cause thats the way I got used to carrying my Buck. Plust I dont have the right kinda screw driver to change the screws. The one I got dont have enough miles on it to need sharpening yet. Figure when it does I will use my Forchner sharpenng steel on it. Seems to work ok except for the real hard kraut knives. Those need a grinding wheel and a tinker. Maybe a diamond steel.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Right now the Spyderco I have in my pocket is tip down as that the way the clip is configured. Most of the time I don't really care all that much as I'll practice taking it out of my pocket and opening my knife with either style that it becomes almost second nature. Whichever you choose practice perfect openings and closing till it becomes muscle memory.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Tip up for me...But it's just preference. I tried both ways and felt more comfortable tip up. Go with what makes you comfortable.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I think most of my knives are configured with their clip to be carried tip up. 

To me that feels more natural and fluid for quick deployment. 

The one and only time I ever pulled a knife defensively it was an old Gerber that was tip up, that seemed to work for me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I prefer point down, if it is point up and ever gets open in your pocket even just a little bit, for whatever reason, you could have a problem getting it out.
Although I do own both styles.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Bu the way the cryo is an excellent edc knife. You will be happy. I recommend sharpening it yourself though.


Mine came sharp enough to shave the hair on my arm..
I sharpen all our knives in the house on a monthly basis. I will probably slide it across my Arkansas stone a few times just to see how it does.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Reading the instruction before posting may have answered my own question. It looks like Kershaw, in my case, suggests the safest way to carry the Cryo is tip up, because I carry in my right front pocket...









(sorry for the blurry pic - I tried twice.)


----------

